# velocizzare emerge

## drudox

Salve ho un quesito da porvi .. secondo voi e` meglio montare nella ram /var/tmp/portage o avere la partizione / in un supporto SSD

parlo relativamente alla velocita di compilazione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sicuramente se usi la ram sara' piu' veloce di un ssd e soprattutto eviti di usurare troppo un ssd

----------

## drudox

io cio messo la partizione / cosa ne pensi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> io cio messo la partizione / cosa ne pensi ?

 

Nel senso la / su ssd? Se si va benissimo io ho tutto su ssd a parte la /var/tmp/portage che e' in ram

----------

## drudox

si  intendo la / su ssd , la home sul HD e anche /media/dati perche` ho la /opt su ssd e ho diversi codici per la fluidodinamica che richiedono un accesso veloce ...cmq  all avvio e` un fulmine  :Smile: 

----------

## drudox

quanti giga hai dedicato alla /var/tmp/portage ? dalla configurazione del tuo pc credo di avere un dell molto simile al tuo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> quanti giga hai dedicato alla /var/tmp/portage ? dalla configurazione del tuo pc credo di avere un dell molto simile al tuo

 

Su 16GiB ho impostato 9GiB

```
tmpfs                   /var/tmp/portage                tmpfs           size=9G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime       0 0
```

----------

## drudox

io su 16 ne ho impostato 10 ... siamo li`

----------

## oscarandrea

evita di mettere la swap su ssd, se vuoi puoi usare anche gli swap file

----------

## drudox

come mai la swap no ?

----------

## oscarandrea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come mai la swap no ?

 

Di solito si evita di mettere la swap su ssd in quanto hanno vita limitata rispetto ad hdd, e se il sistema utilizza spesso la swap si va ridurre la vita dell'ssd questo perché la swap fa molte scritture.

Probabilmente però con 16gb di ram tu non andrai quasi mai ad utilizzare la swap sul tuo sistema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> Di solito si evita di mettere la swap su ssd in quanto hanno vita limitata rispetto ad hdd, e se il sistema utilizza spesso la swap si va ridurre la vita dell'ssd questo perché la swap fa molte scritture.
> 
> Probabilmente però con 16gb di ram tu non andrai quasi mai ad utilizzare la swap sul tuo sistema.

 

Si esatto io ho comunque swap su ssd perche' sul mio laptop non ho altra scelta se voglio utilizzare suspend to disk (si possono usare i file ma cambia poco visto che sarebbero cmq su ssd)

----------

## sabayonino

il file swap lo puoi mettere anche su un'altro disco.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> il file swap lo puoi mettere anche su un'altro disco.

 

Si chiaro pero' bisognerebbe avere un altro disco  :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

se utilizzi un ssd per tutto (sistema+dati-utente) non vedo il problema

se hai un disco almeno per i dati il problema è risolto.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Io personalmente, probabilmente non é una buona pratica, lo swap ormai da tempo l ho propio disabilitato...mai avuto problemi... ma questo poi dipende da ram e uso che si fa del pc ssicuramente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Io personalmente, probabilmente non é una buona pratica, lo swap ormai da tempo l ho propio disabilitato...mai avuto problemi... ma questo poi dipende da ram e uso che si fa del pc ssicuramente...

 

Beh se proprio hai problemi puoi attivare una swap con un file temporaneo, quindi non vedo grossi problemi

----------

